# [ للمشاركة ] المكابس الهيدروليكية ، أنواعها ، طرق عملها ، صيانتها ، أشهر الشركات المصنعة لها



## عمر بن رحال (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*
Baling Press 
Model​*


----------



## عمر بن رحال (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*Aluminium Press​*


----------



## عمر بن رحال (26 أكتوبر 2010)

BP50T & 100T Sample


----------



## عمر بن رحال (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*Power press*​


----------



## عمر بن رحال (2 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## عمر بن رحال (2 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## عمر بن رحال (2 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## عمر بن رحال (2 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## abdelrahim (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز*


----------



## عمراياد (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااا جزيلا على الطرح القيم


----------



## sdam20 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

nice


----------



## silent_killer (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## حسام محي الدين (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر يا هندسه بس يا ريت لو عندك كتلوج كامل 
 وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
 ان شاء الله


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع 

ارجو وضعهم جميعاً في مشاركة واحد


----------



## العورة (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلام يعطيك الله العافيه


----------



## aljubory (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا بس يعني انا ما حملتش غير ملف واحد صح كده ولا ايه


----------



## en.saleh (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررر....................


----------



## حسام محي الدين (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله نرجو ان تكمل المسير فى بعض الدوائر


----------



## eng.mohamed201077 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 1991 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد عادل شبل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسى جدااااااااااااا


----------



## abdelrahim (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (16 ديسمبر 2010)

عايز معلومات عن مكابس السيراميك الايطالية ساكمى و....


----------



## عمر بن رحال (22 فبراير 2011)

*Plastic press*

*plastic press

hbp100t*​
*رفقًا ، افتح الملف المرفق .*​


----------



## عامر المعاني (16 مايو 2012)

مششششششششششكور


----------



## عامر المعاني (16 مايو 2012)

ميرسي


----------



## Elhbeb (17 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك*
*وسدد خطاك وحفظك من كل شر*​


----------



## msm201011 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

tyhnxxxxxx


----------



## توفيق أحمد الباجور (27 أكتوبر 2013)

وةنتاغ


----------

